# 식의동원이란? 그리고, 사대주의



## moondeer

Hi, I'm wondering if you could help me translate this phrase: 식의동원 (食醫同源). I have figured out that 시의 refers to a government office that was responsible for the royal food in the Goryeo and Joseon dynasties. 동 means together or uniform, and 원 means source. But I'm definitely missing something. Can anyone help? 

Also, I feel like Naver's definition of 사대주의, "toadyism," isn't quite right. Doesn't this phrase have something to do with Korea having been a vassal state to China?

Thanks for all and any help.


----------



## boomluck

moondeer said:


> 식의동원 (食醫同源)



I would translate 식의동원 as "food(食) and medicine(醫) come from the same(同) source(源)." I was told that not only taking medicine but also having a good eating habit is important. Because, what you eat and what you take when you are ill, they both come from the same source, such as plants, animals, etc.



moondeer said:


> 사대주의



What I know about 사대주의 is that it is an idea, habit, or action to behave nicely to someone that you think superior to what you are. I don't know much about the historical background of Korea, but in the past, China was a huge undefeated country to Korea, and Korean people took whatever action to go along with China's temper. I am not sure about having been a vassal state to China, though. I think that is what 사대주의 is.

Naver would just pick up a word that is similar to this idea or action, and it happened to be toady with ism suffixed. This is merely my opinion.


----------



## moondeer

Thank you! Your replies make sense.


----------



## CharlesLee

Undefeated?? Do not take his words on that.

사대주의 is defined as a tendency to be in the strong's good book in order to survive or keep the foundations of the nation. It's just like almost all of the world except for the States...

Super-megapower! Boom!

It happened in Korea only when it was pretty weak in the Goryeo and Joseon Dynasty because the royal court was in chaos at that time.

식의동원 means A healthy,balanced diet is the same as medicine.


----------

